# googly eyes!?



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought of this today could these be applied like a rhinestone transfer?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I would think that the plastic would melt.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe what tempature is rhinestones done at? I can test it...


----------

